# Childcare jobs that sponsor visas



## fodes (Feb 29, 2012)

I've recently accepted a position in Dubai starting in may where my visa is sponsored. The problem is that my fiancée is looking for a child care position that will sponsor hers. Seemingly there aren't many of these around. 

Does anybody know of any positions of this nature that would sponsor her visa?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

